# Manometer Suggestions



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Currently I have a wide range Yellowjacket analog manometer. I want to get something that is more precise and was considering some of the fancy digital ones. What do you guys use for servicing tankless water heaters and the like where you need to see tenths of "wc?





Paul


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

For a cheaper but high quality unit I like fieldpiece ( very good customer service) 
http://www.fieldpiece.com/manometers/sdmn5

For a higher end unit testo
http://www.testo.us/online/abaxx-?$part=PORTAL.USA.SimpleContentDesk&$event=show-from-menu&categoryid=49805291


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Any more suggestions? I'm going to order one today so I need to know if there's any to avoid or ones that are better (accurate/durable) than others. 

If a combustion analyzer says it has a differential manometer function, does that mean it can also be used as a straight up manometer to test pressure? With the increasing technology of tankless water heaters I could see a combustion analyzer being something I could use down the road.







Paul


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

*TPI is what I use*



rocksteady said:


> Any more suggestions? I'm going to order one today so I need to know if there's any to avoid or ones that are better (accurate/durable) than others.
> 
> If a combustion analyzer says it has a differential manometer function, does that mean it can also be used as a straight up manometer to test pressure? With the increasing technology of tankless water heaters I could see a combustion analyzer being something I could use down the road.
> 
> ...


I have a tpi 712 combustion analyzer with printer and a tpi 625 manometer I use everyday. When I need a finer reading I use my tpi 621. 

And yes you can use the manometer on a combustion analyzed for just a manometer. 

The main reason I went with Tpi Combustion analyzer is that when you need to have the O2 sensor replaced you can send it in for $99 and they will replace the sensor and calibrate the unit. Also, in the event that you leave the CA in the truck and the O2 sensor freezes you can force into manual reading for the O2 sensor.

Great deals on Ebay. That is where I purchased all mine.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UEI is pretty reliable...
http://www.ueitest.com/product-em150.html


Cole-Palmer has a few different options...
http://www.coleparmer.com/Category/Manometers/4344


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> UEI is pretty reliable...
> http://www.ueitest.com/product-em150.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
After a lot of looking and gathering info, I ended up ordering a UEI em201. I'm hoping it shows up Monday so I can check it out.









Paul


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> UEI is pretty reliable...
> http://www.ueitest.com/product-em150.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Digitron 2022 P. NOT Cheap though.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I use a fieldpiece with the monometer head attachment. Had this meter for years and works great..


----------

